# Jeff Loomis' Super Shred: Instructional DVD



## The Honorable (Feb 22, 2009)

If anyone hasn't picked this up I strongly suggest you do. Just finished watching it and it was fucking amazing! None of the exercises are too advanced, except for the solo excerpts from Zero Order phase, so it was great for someone like me who's still trying to learn sweeping arpeggios. His tone sounds awesome on the dvd so I'm assuming he's using his ENGL. Thank you GuitarWorld, I've been waiting for a Loomis instructional dvd since I first started listening to Nevermore. Only $13 canadian too!


----------



## Anthony (Feb 22, 2009)

I got my copy last night. Totally worth it for $10!


----------



## ChaNce (Feb 22, 2009)

Link?


----------



## The Honorable (Feb 22, 2009)

Super Shred Guitar Master Class DVD with Nevermore's Jeff Loomis - Guitar World


----------



## ChaNce (Feb 22, 2009)

You post the link, I buy the disc

Thanks


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 22, 2009)

Didn't realize it was so cheap!

I went ahead and ordered it, I looked through the PDF of the booklet. Should be some good stuff!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd buy it but unfortunately I still don't have a 7 string 

So I think it and the Rusty Cooley vids will have to wait. Thanks for the link though, that's a great price!!!


----------



## JBroll (Feb 22, 2009)

You can still use most of it.

Jeff


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 23, 2009)

JBroll said:


> You can still use most of it.
> 
> Jeff



To be honest, I wouldn't buy it if I didn't have a seven. A lot of the sweeps are 7 string arpeggios and all of the riffs he teaches at the end use the seventh string. However, if you've got 10 bucks it could be worth your while.


----------



## Harry (Feb 23, 2009)

Is the stuff from the DVD in his Bb tuning like he would tune normally, or does he tune up to B standard?


----------



## JBroll (Feb 23, 2009)

It's in Bb.

Jeff


----------



## RiffRaff (Feb 23, 2009)

I am yearning for this DVD to come out down here in Australia... Seems like it's taking forever and the waiting is killing me  

Definitely going to get a copy maybe two in case the first one gets damaged


----------



## JBroll (Feb 23, 2009)

It'll probably be banned for being too awesome. Depending on the wait, it may make sense to have someone post it to you from a country that has it out already.

Jeff


----------



## RiffRaff (Feb 23, 2009)

JBroll said:


> It'll probably be banned for being too awesome.






I just checked the Guitar World website and it seems they can ship to other countries


----------



## darbdavys (Feb 23, 2009)

ordered it to Lithuania yesterday, waiting for it to show up


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Feb 23, 2009)

His tone sounds fuckin' nice just from that little Guitar World demo. Plus us Loomy fans get to see our axe being pwned.... \m/


----------



## liquidcow (Feb 23, 2009)

Just ordered it to be sent to the UK, can't wait... got the PDF already. My only problem is that my guitar has 22 frets and he goes right up to 24, although I myself usually don't play that high.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Feb 23, 2009)

Where you guys getting the PDF's from?


----------



## darbdavys (Feb 23, 2009)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Where you guys getting the PDF's from?



http://secure.nps1.net/guitarworld/bkltsdwnld.php (hope it's not against the rules  if so, i'll remove it, just tell me)


----------



## liquidcow (Feb 23, 2009)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Where you guys getting the PDF's from?



When you order the DVD you get a link to download it. Or you can get it from the link just posted above (It's 'Super Shred'), though I assume it makes a lot more sense when you watch the DVD alongside it.


----------



## darbdavys (Feb 23, 2009)

it's good to play while waiting for dvd  I can feel that I'm progressing already /flex


----------



## Emperoff (Feb 23, 2009)

I find the warm-up exercises awesome. Very good for finger independence but won't broke your hand in four like Petrucci ones


----------



## liquidcow (Feb 23, 2009)

Emperoff said:


> I find the warm-up exercises awesome. Very good for finger independence but won't broke your hand in four like Petrucci ones



Where can I find those Petrucci ones?


----------



## Deaths Madrigal (Feb 23, 2009)

Just bought my copy as well, i cant wait for it to arrive! i'll be jamming on the tabs to get ready for whats to come! Jeff Loomis is my hero!!!!


----------



## Emperoff (Feb 23, 2009)

liquidcow said:


> Where can I find those Petrucci ones?



In his "Rock Discipline" instructional DVD. It's a classic actually.


----------



## JBroll (Feb 23, 2009)

You must get Rock Discipline. That's the standard by which I judge all other videos, and it will take me a few more views to decide where this ranks.

Jeff


----------



## ballr4lyf (Feb 24, 2009)

JBroll said:


> You must get Rock Discipline. That's the standard by which I judge all other videos, and it will take me a few more views to decide where this ranks.
> 
> Jeff



The hundreds of times I've visited the local GC (sadly, the only music store worth going to around here ), they still haven't carried Rock Discipline. I managed to purchase it once from a locally owned store, however it was a bad DVD, so I had to return it. That store was soon shut down by the bank because the owner wasn't paying his bills!!!

I have, however, picked up the Rusty Cooley videos from GC, and those are definitely worth the money if you're having a problem with fretboard visualization.

Sorry for the hijack, but to get back on topic, I'm stopping by the local Barnes and Nobles tomorrow to see if they have this video in stock!!! (GC doesn't have it, go figure).


----------



## JBroll (Feb 24, 2009)

I actually found mine at an exceptionally large super-grocery-store-from-hell, of all places...

Jeff


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Feb 24, 2009)

JBroll said:


> I actually found mine at an exceptionally large super-grocery-store-from-hell, of all places...
> 
> Jeff


 
You found the Jeff Loomis instructional at a grocery store?? HEB or what? Did GW release this with their magazine to stores?


----------



## JBroll (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah, the new one at Wurzbach and NW Military. It's fucking MASSIVE. They even have tinned loose tea, for fuck's sake... they had several, $10 each.

Oh, and I had no idea there was another SA member, or I saw it earlier and it slipped my mind... if you don't make it to that side of town often I can pick one up for you, but I've seen Borders and Barnes & Noble carry those DVDs before so that's probably not necessary.

Jeff


----------



## Excalibur (Feb 24, 2009)

Whoever needs a copy of Rock Discipline, PM me.

Personally, I never like Jeff's Nevermore stuff, but his solo album was great at showcasing his talent.

So yeah, I might buy it.


----------



## Fionn (Feb 24, 2009)

Just purchased!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 24, 2009)

I shall be stealing this from a friend directly.

(hate being short of folding green)


----------



## liquidcow (Feb 24, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> Whoever needs a copy of Rock Discipline, PM me.
> 
> Personally, I never like Jeff's Nevermore stuff, but his solo album was great at showcasing his talent.
> 
> So yeah, I might buy it.



I find his stuff gets a little bit samey after a while, it's all sweep-sweep-sweep, but he is obviously very skilled and so I'm interested to learn some of his technique.


----------



## Emperoff (Feb 24, 2009)

I got it today in the mail, holy shit is all I can say


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Feb 24, 2009)

On its way!! I already fooled with some of the warmups in the PDF file last night. Great stuff.


----------



## 70Seven (Feb 24, 2009)

Its a great DVD, love the exercises and warm ups. Even six string players would learn from this, for 10$ why not try it, maybe won't be able to play along with the riffs but the leads, exercises, sweeps, arpegios' ect all apply to sixers also. I have the Loomis FR and I keep mine in standard even if Jeff Loomis is in Eb.


----------



## cedrac (Feb 24, 2009)

ordered it to France today, only 14,5 $ !!!!!

YES !!!!


----------



## cyril v (Feb 24, 2009)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> You found the Jeff Loomis instructional at a grocery store?? HEB or what? Did GW release this with their magazine to stores?



thats exactly what they do... generally, anywhere you can find the magazine, you should be able to find the dvd. usually.

edit: I just pcked it up at borders for the modest price of $9.99.


----------



## Tybanez (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow!! Jeff is a shred machine! Great DVD.


----------



## lust of decay (Feb 24, 2009)

kick ass!!!!


----------



## Excalibur (Feb 24, 2009)

liquidcow said:


> I find his stuff gets a little bit samey after a while, it's all sweep-sweep-sweep, but he is obviously very skilled and so I'm interested to learn some of his technique.


That's pretty much my opinion of him too.


----------



## Iceblade (Mar 5, 2009)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> You found the Jeff Loomis instructional at a grocery store?? HEB or what? Did GW release this with their magazine to stores?



Snagged mine at Kroger in Houston. Bought a copy for a buddy of mine too. Excellent stuff. His tone is AWESOME.

Later,
Jeff


----------



## Imdeathcore (Mar 7, 2009)

AMAZING! JEFF IS A TRUE SHRED!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 13, 2009)

I wandered all around Peterborough in an effort to find this - completely sold out


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 13, 2009)

> I wandered all around Peterborough in an effort to find this - completely sold out



you are already in the solution my friend - the internetz 

I don't bother going in to HMV anymore to try to find what I want because they never have it, it's cheaper and more efficient to buy online I find, just means you have to wait to get it.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 13, 2009)

Aye, aye you are correct. I was just in the area and I had a sudden hankering for some Shred. I even asked at the local music shop as I picked up some Manuscript paper and the little emo twat behind the counter said "Who?".

They won't find the body


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## F1Filter (Mar 13, 2009)

Just found out that Jeff is scheduled to do 2 instructional DVD's for Rockhouse Method.

More DVD's from Jeff = Win


----------



## -K4G- (Mar 13, 2009)

F1Filter said:


> Just found out that Jeff is scheduled to do 2 instructional DVD's for Rockhouse Method.
> 
> More DVD's from Jeff = Win



Cool! Hope its more of a how-to-develop-chops kinda thing rather than the how-to-play-parts-of-my-solo-album GW DVD.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 13, 2009)

Lovely!! I look forward to borrowing them from generous friends


----------



## Schivosa (Mar 13, 2009)

F1Filter: Where did you hear that? Thats cool! I just ordered a Schecter Loomis C7 FR. Its on back order though. It will be another month before I get it. I cant wait.


----------



## Pauly (Mar 13, 2009)

Rep for the PDF link guy, I'll probably buy this since there's nothing like watching people rip at guitar, even though I now have all the exercise in front of me.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 13, 2009)

I just stole the Super Shred DVD from a mates house - its goooooood shit


----------

